

Ask HN Know of any app/tool built on top of Google social Graph API? - vijayr

http://code.google.com/apis/socialgraph/<p>Know of any app/tool built on top of it?<p>The first idea that struck me was six degrees of separation.  Would take quite a bit of computation though.<p>Any more ideas?
======
sidmitra
How about a visualization hack for the sort of thing below:

[http://socialgraph-
resources.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/sample...](http://socialgraph-
resources.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/samples/findcontacts.html?q=kevinmarks.com)

You can use the contacts you get for a given person to find people of common
interests(last.fm, delicious) for example??

Let me know if you start working on something like this. I was working on
improving a music recommendation aggregator(personal project to learn django,
started some time back but still unfinished). Maybe the social graph thing
would be useful there.

